# Where did you buy your urn?



## Damaris (Jul 10, 2019)

Does anyone know of a place or webshop where I can buy a beautiful unique urn?


----------



## Tanya Cray (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't know if you still read this having just lost my dog on Thursday we have looked Where she is being sent and you may find something there https://www.pcsonline.org.uk/crematoriums/pcs-essex-pet-crematorium/about-essex-pet-crematorium the online shop does all kind of keepsakes if not into ashes if you would like something made from the ashes maybe something to look at. I know how hard it is but wanting something beautiful for my girl even know early days it's helped looking


----------

